# Clinopodium Brownei experiences



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Today I received a most interesting plant from a RAOK and will be keeping a mini journal of my experiences with it.

Clinopodium Brownei, the underwater, supposedly eddible aquatic mint. To confirm the minty theory, I crushed up some leaves and wallah mint smell.

The ones that I got have been grown emersed, so I'm looking forward to seeing how they transform as we go along. Here are some pics of them in my 20 gallon high tech tank.

Side tank shot


The Clino with my Cryptocoryne cordata rosanervig.







It has a very scrunched up look to it.





Thats all for now!
Joshua


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

See, those leaves are supposed to be spread out not all wrinkled. 

Glad they came in okay! 

Enjoy! I can't wait to see this journal progress.


----------



## Edub (Mar 23, 2011)

Have you tasted it yet?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I need to find my year+ old thread on this plant. I have been selling it on TPT once in a while.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Da Plant Man said:


> See, those leaves are supposed to be spread out not all wrinkled.
> 
> Glad they came in okay!
> 
> Enjoy! I can't wait to see this journal progress.


Hey man! Time for an update! Sorry I'm a little late. Tank had diatoms and wanted to clean things up a little first roud: However, these pictures are from yesterday so 9 days after the last update. 





Edub said:


> Have you tasted it yet?


I have not, I can't waste any of my precious plants yet. After they fill out the corner of my tank I"ll try a few in my salad.




OVT said:


> I need to find my year+ old thread on this plant. I have been selling it on TPT once in a while.
> 
> via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2



Post it man, I'd love to see what this plant will look like fully grown.



*
Update*

Everything is looking good. Not too much meltage from the plant. But I can definitely tell the difference between the old and new leaves. New leaves are smoothing out and hopefully will start shooting up as the roots establish themselves.

Here's some pics.
For reference. These are being grown with EI dosing and a green yellow to yellow drop checker of co2.








And sadly that is not pearling haha, although they have been pearling alot. The pic is a result of my algae "One-two punch" from DarkCobra on the forum.

I'll update again next week!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Here is my thread on this guy:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1950034

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

This plant is now completely transitioned to submersed form. 


Soon I will cut all of the stems and replant to thicken up the bunch. Then once rooted I will do a major chop to get more side shoots and get a nice grouping. Also want to cut them because all of the mangly emersed form is still on the bottom of the stems and it looks bad in comparison lol.



What do you think?
Joshua


----------

